# Solved: Windows XP S video



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

I have an nec versa e400 laptop (2003) running windows XP with the old purple screen and I'm trying to watch a movie on the hdd on my tv. I have an rca lead plugged into the s-video out jack but can't seem to get the signal to my tv. And the menus don't have a "play on my..." option. Any help please?

Kade.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Not sure what type of cable you are using....the S-Video out or the RCA out from you laptop?

You have to plug the cables in and have the TV ON and on the correct channel then restart the PC.


----------



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

the cable is the s-video at one end which is plugged into the laptop, and an rca connection at the other which is plugged into my tv


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood......on the remote of your TV do you see AV ?


----------



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually, have just taken your advice and re-booted to laptop. This worked to some degree and now I have everything that's on my monitor showing on the tv (windows desktop, media player) except for the movie I'm trying to watch. Next step?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You have the display in 'Clone' mode. You should set it up as 'Extended Desktop' with the computer as the primary display and the TV as secondary.

Then startup a movie in your media player, drag it over to the secondary display and go full screen if you like.


----------



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh wow, I thought I had a clue about computers but I have no idea how to change that. Could you possibly give me some directions please?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

What kind of video card do you have?

I have an ATI card and you set it up in the ATI Catalyst Control Center. I think Nvidia has something similar.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I believe that if you're trying to watch a DVD, the DRM will not allow output from the S-Video jack.


----------



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

Problem has been fixed, thanks very much to all who helped out!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

How did you fix it?


----------



## vss304 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey John, sorry I didn't reply last night. I've was told about a work-around. On the mirrored mode, that's when media player has blank video. 

Set to multi-monitor mode, I dragged media player to the right so it appeared on the TV, then played. Movie plays on the TV. 

It's not perfect but is fine for my needs. Many thanks to those who helped!

Kade.


----------

